# Should I go with a UTV or ATV for my next sno-removal vehicle?



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

I've been plowing my 600 foot hardpack driveway for the last 10 years with 99Jeep Wrangler and a Fisher Poly plow, the Jeep is not going to last too much longer so I'm at the point of trying to decide on my next snow removal vehicle. Shoud I attach a plow to my Tacoma, or go with a ATV or UTV? I'm also considering adding a light duty sander option, since I could use that. I really like the maneuverability of the Jeep to get into tight spaces which I could see a pickup may have some issues. Also I'd like the ability to clear some trails to my barn & pastures. Appreciate your feedback and also what you would go with for an ATV or UTV? Thanks, Clint


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Will the atv/utv have a cab and heat? If not go with the tacoma.


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

Definitely will have a cab & heat, should have gone with this when I got my tractor, and I'm sorry I did not.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Use the tractor or 
You can find a nice jeep for far less that a ATV or utv.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like you have some land. A utv with a manual dump bed may come in handy.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for just work a Kubota RTV 900 or 1100 are hard to beat.

Im a ATV guy but if you want cab and heat your better off with a UTV,

you can make a home built cab for your ATV or there are companies out there that make cabs. but the UTV cabs are better and will keep you warmer.

for the UTV I rank them this way,
Kubota best working class
Kawiski Mule 1 step down from the Kubota in work class
Polaris Ranger can work but built more for fun on the trail
John Deere Gator same as Ranger but has $$$$ Green paint

just my thoughts.

I have plowed snow with my Honda Foreman for 14 years.
it has done fine and I have a cab for when its super cold but still it doesn't have heat. I just have to dress for the weather or when I get cold stop and go inside to warm up for 10 minutes. Having heated hand grips and a thumb warmer is real nice on the ATV though.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

sublime68charge said:


> for just work a Kubota RTV 900 or 1100 are hard to beat.
> 
> Im a ATV guy but if you want cab and heat your better off with a UTV,
> 
> ...


^^^This guy knows what he is talking about right here! Good post.


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

Will look more closely at the Kubota UTVs...not only for winter applications, but could use around the farm here for other uses.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a JD gator with Mauser cab and heater and a Kubota with factory cab and heat/ac. 

JD is a nice toy and the Kubota is a light duty machine. Way more engineered and features/power. 

We used the gator for lighter work and the Kubota aka kielbasa for everythIng. It replaced our jeep!


----------

